# Kiptopeake Cows V



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

As soon as I finished giving my English exams yesterday I merked outta school and headed to the Eastern Shore where a whole gang of ‘yakers had been fishing the ‘Ships since dawn. Arrived to find wind gusting to 15 out of the NW and the ‘yakers huddled in the parking lot after getting beaten off the water. Kevin had landed a 43 earlier in the day, but no one had caught anything since. Took care of some photos I needed to get and putzed around the parking lot while most of the guys packed up to call it a day. After an hour, the wind seemed to be dropping out and Kevin, Chad, and I decided to head out and give it a shot. Good Call. Worked the ships from the North group to the South group where Chad hooked up a double and decked this one for pictures. 










Then I pulled into Chad’s spot and hooked a monster but after a long, crazy fight, pulled it off at the ‘yak. Paddled back in and hooked another that I managed to get to the boat. 










After that, Kevin and I worked the ships for the rest of the day into the night. I got three more and lost a couple – including one of a double. Kevin ended up with 6 including a 45 and this 46. 










Left around 10. What a fishery. Mad props to Kevin for blowing the top off this one. If he hadn’t thrown over an eel while shooting the breeze with the Dudes a couple weeks ago – these fish would have been safe and happy. It is now easier to catch a 40 inch striper at the Ships than a 14 incher at the HRBT. Less paddling. Less current. Less weather. Amazing. We're working a live eel on a 9/0 Owner J-hook. Use a 1 to 2 ounce inline sinker between leader and mainline. Drop the bait to the bottom then crank up a few turns. Sit int the eddies of the ships - work the areas where two ships meet. Fighing one of these beasts is totally outta control – pandemonium. They pull you into the ships, through the ships, around the ships. A couple times a fish would make a run that almost flipped me out of my ‘yak. Madness. Hope it lasts. 

Check out kayakkevin.com for video of the madness in a couple days. 

Ric


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ric, aswome fish!!!

Ya'll are my heroes.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dudes... you guys are awesome!! great report and pics...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

y'all boys know how to get it done. sounds like a blast, keep it up.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

That's good stuff right there, i'm jealous!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

GREAT REPORT GUYS! Nice goin!WOW! Yeah AWSOME FISH!:beer: 
You guys make us older guys feel younger again and get away from the fire and go :fishing: 
Right Sea Salt??


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Gotta give Big Max some love for busting this place open, too. Seriously, it should not be this easy to catch this many big striper. Universal misalignment.


----------



## cap1196 (Apr 9, 2006)

After reading all of the reports I had to get in on the action also. It was my first time there and sure as heck won't be my last. I ended up catching two at 40 inches. Gotta thank my friend Mike for bringing his camera.
Also gotta thank everyone who was involved in the catches and posting there results/experiences at the park. It was a year ago this month at HRBT where Ric introduced me to why this recently transplanted Florida boy would want to kayak fish in water temperatures colder then the coldest FL winter!
Thanks again, 

Alex
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h33/cap1196/P1240078a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h33/cap1196/P1240075a-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Outcast1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome work guys, just wondering how far are the ships from the launch. I am trying to plan a window between work to get up there. Also, is everybody useing eels, or are other gigs working??

chris


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice pics cap! just wondering, what are you wearing for your cold weather gear? looks like you have a wetsuit with splash jacket on.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

The ships are 300 yards from the launch. It's too easy. I'm sure other stuff would work, but eels are too easy. I wear a pair of 5-mil Hodgman's waders and an Aquaskinz dry top. We're going Saturday afternoon and maybe Sunday, too. Hope to see everyone there.


R


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

only 300 yards? wow. how's fishing there in the summer? lots of boat traffic?


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Nice job guys! Where do you launch, Kiptopeke State Park?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Kiptopeake State Park


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A belated perty werk guys


----------

